# Lesertest: Microsoft Sidewinder X8 - Drei Bewerber gesucht



## PCGH_Andreas (13. März 2009)

*Testet und behaltet eine Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Gaming-Maus!*

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Microsoft die Chance dazu: 3 PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, die Sidewinder X8 von Microsoft zu testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Mäusen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen Test der Sindewinder X8 verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut zum Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit Eingabegeräten und mehrere Mäuse zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

Folgende Komponenten werden von   Microsoft für den Lesertest zur Verfügung gestellt:

*3 **Mal Sidewinder X8 Gaming-Maus*
Die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 im PC Games Hardware-Preisvergleich
 Microsoft Sidewinder X8: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor



*Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Freitag, den 20.3.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!


----------



## DEDE2005 (13. März 2009)

Hi 

Ich würde gerne mal wieder eine Maus testen für euch! Wiso mal wieder? Ich hab bereits die "M3 Platinum" getestet und hier einen Testbericht veröffentlicht.
Wenn euch der Bericht gefallen hat, dann würde ich auch gerne diese Maus für euch testen. (Natürlich könnte ihr mir auch Verbesserungsvorschläge mitteilen, was ich zum vorherigen Test ändern sollte!)

Denke ich erfülle alle Vorraussetzungen und wünsche mir hiermit viel Glück  (Den anderen nachtürlich auch)

Lg Dede


----------



## der_flamur (13. März 2009)

Mooin,

Ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben, da ich gerne Mäuse teste (zum größten Teil Spielemäuse mit sehr guter Handlage und superschneller Reaktion).
Ich würde diese Maus bei der normalen Arbeit, bei GTA4, CS1.6 (hab ich noch drauf??) und (ich weiß ist dumm aber Test ist Test) GTR2 beim Auto fahren, testen.
Ich erfülle alle Vorraussetzungen, die ihr stellt u.a. Ich habe eben Erfahrung mit Mäusen, ich habe eine Kamera (3,2MP sollten ausreichen),
Einen guten Artikel kann ich auch schreiben,
diese Maus werde ich nicht verkaufen, da es dann ein Ersatz für meine alte ist (keine Ahnung wie die heißt auf jeden Fall tut sie nach dem Benutzen weh) und
Ich habe für die nächsten 3 Wochen Zeit um sie zu testen.
Kleine Info: Es wäre mein erster Lesertest.


Ich würde mich gerne freuen, wenn ich einer der 3 Ausgewählten bin.

Kleine Info: Ich würde sie einmal mit der MS SideWinder X5 testen, mit einer Logitech MX Revolution, Logitech G9 Mouse und einmal mit meiner aktuellen MS-Tech SM-25 (ich weiß) testen.


----------



## klefreak (13. März 2009)

Hallo!

Obwohl ich Student der Landwirtschaft bin ist meine große Leidenschaft alles rund um den PC. ich bastle gerne und versuche auch immer Probleme möglichst optimal zu lösen. Es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich tagtäglich nur Eingabegeräte teste, die eine oder andere Erfahrung mit Mäusen hab ich aber schon. ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich für Euch/das Forum die Maus auf Herz und Nieren testen könnte.

mfg Klemens
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Teilnahmebedingungen:
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
OK
 - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
OK
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen
Naja, meine MX500 Läuft und Läuft. Da ich in nem Studentenheim wohne könnte ich auch andere Mäuse zum Vergleich heranziehen.
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
siehe Tagebuch
 - Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
siehe Tagebuch / DI Tread
 - Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
K.P.
 - Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
K.P.
 - Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
Kling interessant
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
K.P.
 - Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
K.P.
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
Find ich gut 
 - Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
OK
 - Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
K.P.


----------



## MikeLucien (13. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich hier mit zum Lesertest einer  Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Gaming-Maus bewerben!

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein!
--> Bin ich, wie man an dem Post sehen kann.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
--> Werde ich machen und da ich zurzeit ledig bin hab ich auch genug Liebe übrig.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen
--> Ich hab selber eine Logitech Mx518 und diverse andere Mäuse mit denen ich täglich umgehe und auch schon von Problemen erlöst habe.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
--> Ich werd mich anstrengen!
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
--> Kann ich!
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
--> Nartürlich. Von wem denn sonst^^?
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
--> Ok!!!
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
--> Vielen Dank, für diese Ehre.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
--> Klaro, sonst kann ich es ja nicht testen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
--> Alles klar!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
--> Das ist sehr schön... und motivierend.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
--> Auch gut!
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
--> Aber sicher doch!

MFG
MikeLucien


----------



## svigo (13. März 2009)

*Warum gerade ich der perfekte Lesertester bin?*

Ich denke mein größter Vorteil ist die Esports Erfahrung. Nicht nur das ich in so Namenhaften Clans wie _pod.hama, starcoma.Tagan oder egamespoint.Thermaltake_ gespielt habe. Nein ich habe auch an diversen Lans und Online Tunieren teilgenommen, darunter auch in der ESL Pro Series (EPS) mehrfach, welche ich in einer Season auch gewonnen habe. Desweiteren noch diveresere kleinere Erfolge, auf anderen kleinen Lans/Tunieren und in der EAS. Gespielt wurde BF2 und BF2142. Falls gewünscht schicke ich meinen ESL Account.



> *1. Platz** Battlefield 2 EPS Season 8 mit pod.hama*
> 5. Platz Battlefield 2 EPS Season 9 mit sCa.Tagan/egamespoint
> Teilnahme EPS BF2142
> *Clanbase Nationscup Sieger mit Team GER in BF2*
> ...


Somit bringe ich auch den perfekten Esports Blickpunkt mit, welches ja sicher die Hauptziel Gruppe dieser Maus darstellen sollte. Desweiteren spiele ich nicht nur oben genanntes, sondern auch neue Causual Games wie Crysis Warhead, Far Cry2 oder Fear 2 aber auch Strategie Spiel wie Endwar oder Dawn of War 2.

Momentan nutze ich noch eine alte Logitech MX 518 Maus(für den Laptop eine Saitek Optical Maus)(davor Logitech MX 510 und davor eine Logitech Desktop Navigator), welche trotz ihres alters sicher noch ein Konkurrent sein könnte. Falls ich den Lesertest bekommen sollte, würde ich natürlich beide Mäuse vergleichen und gegenüberstellen und natürlich die Vor und Nachteile beleuchten.

Ich besitze eine 8 Mega Pixel Kamera mit Video Funktion, so dass ich nicht nur hochauflösende Fotos schiessen könnte, sondern auch in einem Video darstellen kann, wie die Maus aussieht.

Momentan bin ich Student der Politik- und Wirtschaftswissenschaften und schreibe jeden Tag meine Vorlesungen auf dem Laptop. Damit bringe ich auch eine gewisse Übung mit für das schreiben bestimmter Artikel und Texte, aber auch Zeit um diesen Lesertest umzusetzen.

Mein PC ist ein Intel Quad 9450, P5Q-E, MSI HD 4870 OC 512MB
welche einen 24" Monitor BenQ V2400W betreiben, somit hat die Maus auch mehr als genügend Auslauf .

*Teilnahmebedingungen*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein *--> ok*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. *--> ok*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen *--> ok*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *--> ok*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen *--> ok*
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht *--> ok*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen *--> ok*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.  *--> ok*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester *--> ok*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *--> ok*


----------



## grafagoggel (13. März 2009)

Hey ich würde gerne einen Test machen da ich die alte Sidewinder Maus auch schon hatte und sehr zufrieden war. Daher interessiere ich mich sehr für diese Maus da sie die Möglichkeit bietet sie gleichzeitig per Funk aber auch per Kabel zu betreiben. Ich würde mich sehr freuen ein Auserwählter zu sein. Da ich früher schon mal eine kleine Review/Modding Seite hatte habe ich Erfahrungen im Testen von Hardware.

Lg grafagoggel

*Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
OK
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
OK
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen
OK
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
OK
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
OK
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
OK
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
OK
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
OK
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
OK
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
OK
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
OK
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
OK
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
OK


----------



## fadade (13. März 2009)

'n Tag,

auch ich wäre an dem Test interessiert, ich habe sowas zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber es gibt ja immer ein erstes Mal  

Ich gehe momentan in die 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums und habe trotz meiner relativ groß ausfallenden Zeit vor dem PC gute Noten 
Mit Mäusen kenn' ich mich zwar net so gut aus, aber ich würde mich auch gerne in diesem Bereich weiterbilden und damit auseinandersetzen, um Mal eine FUNKMAUS in der Hand zu halten !

Upps: Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich selbstverständlich auch einverstanden!


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2009)

*Hallo liebes PCGH(X)-Team!*

_Eines vorweg, um den Post nich unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen: 
Ich bin mit allen Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden.

_ Also nun... wieso sollte gerade ich die Maus testen? 
Ich denke, ich bin geeignet dazu, weil ich viel Erfahrung mit Mäusen habe, allerdings nur mit Nagern an der Leine, sprich kabelgebundenen Mäusen. Kabellose Mäuse habe ich bislang gemieden, weil für mich neben der Ergonomie die Präzision und Schnelligkeit eine entscheidene Rolle spielt und alle kabellosen Mäuse, die mir bislang begegnet sind hier schwächelten. Anders soll da ja die Sidewinder X8 sein, habe selber etwas gestutzt, als ihr das im Magazin geschrieben habt. Ich würde das gerne mal ausprobieren und die Fähigkeiten der zu testenden Maus (natürlich vorurteilsfrei) bewerten.
Da ich die Threads im Forum stets mitverfolge und schon jahrelang am PC spiele und arbeite, weiß ich, worauf es bei einer guten Maus ankommt. Dementsprechend wäre ich in der Lage, einen sinnvoll Strukturierten Test durchzuführen.

Im Moment benutze ich noch eine _MX518_, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ein Teilaspekt des Tests wäre natürlich auch der Vergleich der_ Microsoft Sidewinder X8_ und _Logitech MX518_. Weiterhin steht eine hochwertige Digicam für schöne Fotos zur Verfügung, um den Test zu bebildern.

Testen würde ich die Maus im Arbeits- und Spielealltag, wo sie verschiedene Aufgaben zu meistern hat. Da wären auf der einen Seite Präzision in 2D-Anwendungen (Paint usw.) und auf der anderen das Verhalten bei Crysis und Co., wo schnelle Bewegungen zum Spielgeschehen gehören. Als Test mit extremen Anforderungen stände WC3 bereit, welches ich 3 Jahre lang aktiv gespielt habe und durchschnittlich 180 Aktionen pro Minute habe. 3 Jahre lang erfolgreicher aktiver E-Sport in ESL und WC3CL bilden die Grundlage für die Erfahrung, "die Spreu vom Weizen" trennen zu können. Schon ein falscher Klick kann hier das Spiel entscheiden. Wenn eine Maus das besteht, dann ist sie wirklich gut. 

Der Test würde also aus 2 Teile bestehen: 
 1.) Die Beschreibung (Berwertung / Analyse) der techn. Funktionen (Präzision, Schnelligkeit, Tasten, Mausrad, Sensor etc.), Design, Ergonomie, Gleiteigenschaften auf versch Oberflächen usw. und 
 2.) Die eigentliche Verwendung beim Benutzen der oben genannten Prgramme (ist natürlich unmittelbar mit 1.) verbunden).

[Spiele aus allen Genres mit verschiedensten Anforderungen stehen bereit .]

Weiterhin denke ich, dass meine Formulierung, meine grammatischen Kenntnisse, Zeichensetzung und die Ortographie euren Anforderungen durchweg gerecht werden.

Grüße von theLamer


----------



## katajama (13. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die neue X8 testen.

Gute Digitalkamera mit Fotografin vorhanden.

Ein Vergleich zwischen meiner geliebten A4 Tech X718 BF, meiner nicht so geliebten 
Microsoft SideWinder Mouse (die schwarz Rote) und der neuen X8 würde mich sehr interessiern. 

Ich spiele sehr gerne und oft Battelfield 2, GTA 4 und ab und zu Call of Duty 4.

Genug gelegenheit zum Testen hätte ich also.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Special_Flo (13. März 2009)

Guten Tag,
Ich würde auch gerne eine von den Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Mäusen testen.
Weil ich schon die alte "Version" hier habe, also die Microsoft Sidewinder.
Nur weil ich Schüler bin heißt es nicht das ich keine Zeit habe....

mfg Special_Flo

P.S. alle Teilnahmebedingungen sind von mir erfüllt.


----------



## Mau90 (13. März 2009)

Guten Abend... 

Habe gerade auf eurer Homepage gesehen das ihr Leute für Lesertets sucht.
Da ich sowieso gerade auf der Suche bin nach der perfekten Maus, wollte ich mal mit einer ganz anderen Maus versuchen. Meine ist schon alt und zerfällt schon langsam, war aber sehr zufrieden! Ich habe im Moment die Logitech G5 und zocke CS:S, Anno 1701, WC3, World in Conflict und andere Games, falls ihr Tests von einem Game braucht, kann fast jedes besorgen.  Fotos reicht glaub ich eine 6 MP Kamera oder 7 (keine Ahnung schon lange nich mehr gebraucht ^^).

mit freundlichen Grüssen

Mau 90 ^^


----------



## bombvoyage (13. März 2009)

als gewinner einer Roccat-Kone Maus
wünsche ich hier allen bewerbern viel glück
und den siegern viel spass !!!!!!

man kann ja nicht alle haben


----------



## CeresPK (13. März 2009)

Hi
ich will mach auch für den Lesetest der X8 bewerben 
Vergleichen könnte ich die Maus dabei mit der Roccat Kone und der Logitech MX518.
Auf eine gute Ergonomie lege ich dabei besonderen Wert.
Gezockt wird CSS, FC2 vlt auch Crysis und einige andere Shooter und vlt auch Strategie Games 

Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich voll und ganz und Fotos machen ist auch kein Problem für mich


----------



## jaiby (13. März 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGH´ler!

Die Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich gelesen, verstanden und bestätige dies hiermit. 

Der Grund, warum ich diese Maus für Euch testen möchte?

Nunja, ich habe mich bis heute gesträubt, eine Kabellose Maus zu nutzen, weil es unpraktisch ist, während einer Zockersession mal eben die Batterien oder Akkus zu tauschen.
Meine Nagetiere waren also immer mit einem Kabel ausgestattet. (Bis auf mein Meerschweinchen damals, aber das tut hier ja nichts zur Sache  ) Laut diversen Artikeln soll die X8 ja auch gut in der Hand liegen. Das kann ich persönlich auch nur von wenigen Mäusen sagen. Dies würde ich gerne in Tests mit den Spielen der Battlefield-Reihe (BF2, 2142) und Crysis, sowie Stronhold Crusader (liebe es) und sonstigen von mir im Alltag genutzten Spielen zu belegen versuchen.
Zudem würde die Maus dem harten Schulalltag trotzen müssen, wenn die das besser schafft als meine jetzige Maus, dann Hut ab! Meine alte G5 hat es schon zerlegt, die OCZ Equalizer lebt noch. Vielleicht hab ich auch nur eine schlechte G5 erwischt.

Kommen wir nun zu den weiteren Kriterien:
Der Bericht soll neben der Beschreibung und Bewertung des Testobjektes ( Sidewinder X8 ) auch eine detailliertere Beschreibung der Nutzungsmöglichkeiten in Programmen (Grafikbearbeitung, Webdesign) enthalten. Ordentliche Bilder werden die jeweiligen Abschnitte noch unterstreichen und begleiten, entweder werden diese mit einer 5 MP Digitalkamera gemacht oder halt mit der schönen, analogen Spiegelreflex und dann digitalisiert. Je nach dem, ob es um "Effekte" oder die nüchterne Abbildung der Maus geht.

Auch sollten meine Leistungen im Elementarbereich, wie es in der Schule so schön heißt, der Stil und der Inhalt Euren Anforderungen entsprechen.

Ich arbeite zwar nicht nach dem "je mehr Text, desto besser"-Prinzip, aber kurz wird der Testbericht sicher nicht ausfallen.

Gruß jaiby


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. März 2009)

Hey, kewl.

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch zum Lesertest der MS Sidewinder X8 Bewerben.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle und Akzeptiere ich natürlich!

Wenn ich ein Glücklicher Tester werden würde, würde ich den Nager auf Herz und Niere Prüfen.
Ausstattung und Verarbeitung müsste sich unter Beweis stellen und ein vergleich zum kleinen Bruder, der X5 und zur Logitech MX518 (der unverwüstliche allrounder) wäre an der Tages Ordnung.
Die Software (falls vorhanden, bei der X5 wars ja mau) würde ich auch genau unter die Lupe nehmen.

Ich persönlich gehöre zu den Highsens Spielern. Hier wäre es interessant ob der höher auflösende Sensor der X8 einen vorteil gegenüber den anderen Mäusen bietet.

Ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil des Tests wäre die Ergonomie. Besonders bei langen C&C Alarmstufe 3 Matches muss die Maus Perfekt in der Hand liegen, damit es keine schmerzen im Handgelenk gibt oder gar die Hand verkrampft.

Außerdem wurde ich von Funkmäusen bisher immer nur enttäuscht und ich würde gerne wissen ob es noch immer Probleme mit dem Aufladen und dem Empfang gibt 

Und noch viel Glück allen anderen Mitbewerbern!

MfG D!str(+)yer


----------



## DerGamer (13. März 2009)

falscher ort


----------



## Gixxer84 (13. März 2009)

Hallo!
ich würde gerne am lesertest teilnehmen.würde gerne mal vergleichen was sich inzwischen getan hat in der mouse welt,zocke immernoch mit ner MX518

gespielt wird bei mir BF2,AA,COD,Crysis,Bioshock,GTA4

also erfahrung beim spielen ist gegeben...Kamera ist auch vorhanden...
und der deutschen sprache bin ich auch mächtig


----------



## Genie (13. März 2009)

Hallo,
auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest der Microsoft Sidewinder X8 bewerben, mit den Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich natürlich einverstanden, bzw. erfülle sie!
Warum würde ich gerne die kabellose Maus testen?
Ich suche schon lange eine richtig gute Gamingmaus zum Zocken, die aber kabellos ist.
Momentan habe ich eine Razer Diamondback 3G, die mich zufriedenstellt, doch wie gesagt, ich will den Kabelsalat loswerden. Kabellose Billiglösungen (ca. 20,- €) habe ich schon ausprobiert, und will nun natürlich zeigen, dass der Mehrpreis der Microsoft-Maus wirklich berechtigt ist.
Eine Digitalcamera habe ich und außerdem schreibe ich gerne lange ausführliche Berichte, die, wie ich hoffe, jedem weiterhelfen. 
Ich würde wirklich mit dem Anschließen der Maus an den Rechner beginnen, über die Treiberinstallation gehen, Äußerlichkeiten beschreiben und letzlich auch die inneren Werte, Praxis- und "Langzeiterfahrungen" aufs "Papier" bringen.
Die Maus würde hauptsächlich beim Zocken (GTA 4,CoD 4/5, CoH, SuM 2,...) getestet, aber natürlich würde ich zum Arbeiten und Serven keine andere benutzen.

Allen Bewerbern hier viel Glück!!!

Gruß

Genie


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (13. März 2009)

Ich hätte großes intresse an der Maus, da ich schon länger auf eine kabellose Maus umsteigen möchte aber nur wenig brauchbare Kandidaten im erschwinglichen Preisgefüge vorfinde ist die Maus auf jeden fall einer der Top Kandidaten.

Nach der dritten Logitech MX5** und einer kurzzeitig benutzen Microsoft Funkmaus, die alles andre als Präzise war, würde ich gerne sehen wie MS sich in dem Bereich weiterentwickelt hat.

Ich spiel alles von Ego Shootern bis MMO also brauch ich ein Gerät das Präzise und ohne Verzögerung Arbeitet als auch die Makro-Tasten um z.B. mehrere Zauber auf eine Taste legen zu können.

Mit brauchbaren Bildern schmeiss ich auch um mich wie der folgende User Test und die zwei Umbautagebücher zeigen:

Ergotron LX Tischhalterung (Usertest) - ForumBase
Zero's Xbox 360 *Wakü-Einbau-Bilder-Thread* [56K Warning!] - ForumBase
http://www.xmods-forum.de/z3r0b4ng-t11851.html


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (13. März 2009)

Hallo PCGHX Community
Ich möchte mich auf für den Lesertest der neuen Sidewinder X8 bewerben!
Ich denke das ich alle genannten Kriterien erfülle!
Ich würde die Sidewinder Maus gerne mit meiner Razer Maus vergleichen um dadurch Unterschiede und mögliche Zusammenhänge zwischen den beiden Mäusen festzustellen!
Die Maus wird hauptsächlich für Games und den Officebereich aber auch zur Bildbearbeitung genutzt da ich wert auf eine sehr präziese Maus würde ich mich gerne vom neuen "Super" Sensor von Microsoft überzeugen lassen! Ich bin eigentlich nicht der Freund von Kabellosen Mäusen da sie oft ungenau reagieren aber Microsoft verpsricht das diesen Problem gelöst wurde und das würde ich gerne selber test und euch Mitteilen!
Was Bilder angeht kann ich euch gute Digitale Bilder liefern da ich mir dafür eine gute Kamera ausleihen würde!
Somit besteht bei mir sehr großes Interesse an der Maus und ich bewerbe mich hiermit!
MFG Philipp


----------



## zim (13. März 2009)

Super, ich finde diese Aktionen hier immer wieder sehr gelungen. 
Sowas kenne ich aus keiner anderen Community!
Natürlich will ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, mich auch für diesen spannenden Test zu bewerben.
Wie man meiner Signatur entnehmen kann, habe ich schon an zwei Lesertests teilgenommen und an beiden sehr viel Spass gehabt.
Vor allen am Test der Raptor Gaming M3 Platinum hatte ich viel Freude, was wohl daran liegt, dass ich eine "heimliche" Leidenschaft für Eingabegeräte jeglicher Art hege.
Auch dieses Mal wäre es mir ein großes Vergnügen, eins der Exemplare zu testen.
Im Test müsste die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 bei mir gegen meine Razer DeathAdder, Logitech G9 und Razer Boomslang bestehen. Ausserdem gilt es im Ergonomievergleich gegen ein paar weitere Modelle von Logitech und Microsoft zu punkten. Der Wettstreit würde dabei auf einem Roccat Sense ausgetragen.
Testrelevantes zu mir: Ich bin Rechtshänder, spiele hauptsächlich Shooter und Echtzeitstrategie, "Low-Sense" und habe einen ausgesprochenen "Mausfetisch". 
Ausserdem erfülle ich alle eure Bedingungen / bzw. erkläre mich mit ihnen einverstanden. Logisch, denn ich kenne das Prozedere ja schon.
Ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn ich "mal wieder" einen Test für's Forum schreiben dürfte.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich den anderen Bewerbern noch viel Glück und bedanke mich bei der PC Games (-Hardware) für den Spass den ich mit diesen aktionen immer wieder hab'. Ob ich nun "gewinne" oder nicht.

MFG der zim


----------



## Jami (13. März 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Microsoft Sidewinder X8.

Ich bin sehr interessiert an der aktuellen Situation auf dem Mausmarkt, und versuche nach Möglichkeit, möglichst viele verschiedene Mäuse zu testen.
Ich bewerbe mich schon seit langem für so ziemlich jeden Lesertest, da ich endlich einmal etwas für PCGH testen möchte.
An Motivation, Ausrüstung oder Sonstigem mangelt es nicht, und ich bin in der Lage anständig zu schreiben, zumal ich seit jeher großen Spaß am Schreiben und Berichten hatte.
Ein wichtiger Grund ist natürlich auch, dass ich meine aktuelle 5€-Speedlink-Maus wohl bald mal in den Ruhe(zu)stand schicken werde.
Und da es bei mir chronisch veranlagt an geld mangelt, böte sich die Gelegenheit an
Die Sidewinder X8 ist sowieso eine der Mäuse die ich beim Neukauf bevorzugen würde, außerdem bin ich sehr gespannt was die Bluetrack-Technologie leistet, und wie die Verbesserungen auf dem kabellosen Gebiet ausgefallen sind. (Ich habe meine letzte kabellose Maus vor über 4 ersetzt, nachdem ich mit dem Spielen angefangen habe )
Beste Grüße
Jami


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. März 2009)

Ich möchte mich um den Lesertest zur Microsoft Sidewinder X8 bewerben.

Ich besitze eine gute Schreibweise, bin dem Deutschen damit mächtig. Leider habe ich noch nie das Glück gehabt, an einen eurer schönen Lesertests teilzunehmen.
Zudem besitze ich mit der M3 von Raptor-Gaming eine Maus, welche ja schon relativ ,,alt" ist, weswegen ich zu gerne mal eine neue ausprobieren möchte. Die X8 macht ja vieles anders - aber auch besser?? Das würde ich sehr gerne selbst testen.
Ich habe außerdem noch 2 Tests geschrieben: siehe Links in der Signatur. Damit erhaltet Ihr einen Einblick in meine Fähigkeiten.
Eine gute Kamera (wird ausgeliehen) ist jederzeit verfügbar, zudem besitze ich mit UT3 und Dead Space etc. Spiele mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an den Nager.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## TuGuX (13. März 2009)

Hi PCGH-Team,

da ich sowieso alle Teilnahmekriterien erfülle und auch Erfahrung mit Mäusen habe (Roccat Kone, A4TECH XL-750MK), bewerbe ich mich für diesen Lesertest 
Ich spiel First-Person-Shooter, like Counter-Strike:Source und Crysis. Da kann ich die Maus auf Herz und Nieren testen, auch mit speziellen Programmen, die bestimmte Kriterien "misst" und somit die Leistung der Maus bewertet 
Da ich sowieso bald Ferien habe, wäre es ein Klacks, die Maus zu testen 
Schule FTW! 

Meine Rechtschreib- und meine Grammatikkenntnisse sprechen meiner Meinung nach eine eindeutige Sprache.
Weiterhin habe ich noch _nie_ etwas testen dürfen. Es gibt gerade keinen besseren Zeitpunkt, als mich zu nehmen 

Ich werde, falls ich diese Maus testen darf, auf verschiedene Kriterien überprüfen. Dies wird sich dann zeigen 

Das war's auch schon.

P.S.: Nimmt mich und lasst euch nicht von den Smileys verwirren 

Gruß,
TuGuX


----------



## f3rr1s (13. März 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester für die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 bewerben.

Ich möchte die Maus auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.
Besonders im Vordergrund steht da bei mir die Spieletauglichkeit. 
Ich spiele aktiv fast jeden abend CS War mit meinem Clan. 
Und muss mich daher auf meine Maus verlassen können, dass diese die Befehle 100% genau und verzögerungsfrei ausführt.
Wichtig ist mir auch die Verarbeitung, denn gerade bei längerer Spielesitzung soll meine Hand nicht schmerzen oder sich die Maus zu schnell abnutzen.

Ich hatte bis jetzt eine Vielzahl an Mäusen Logitech MX510, MX518 , G5 , G5 Refresh (diese nutze ich zurzeit), aber auch eine Razer Copperhead.
Sehr wichtig, wie ich finde, ist auch das die Akkulaufzeit, die nicht zu kurz ausfallen darf, denn gerade das hat mich bis jetzt davon abgehalten eine kabellose Maus zu kaufen. 
Natürlich habe ich auch genug Spiele indenen ich testen kann, ua. COD4, GTA4 /SA, CS1.6 , L4D, Fallout , und UT3

Alle Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich natürlich zu 100%

Grüße


----------



## Gamiac (13. März 2009)

Da ich sowieso in Erwegung gezogen habe mir diesen Nager als Ablösung für meine kabelgebundene M3 von Raptor zu erwerben , wäre ich schon ziemlich interissiert meine Zeit mit diesem Test sinnvoll zu nutzen . Das Testgebiet wären hauptsächlich die online Modi von WiC und CoH sowie zum testen ein wenig Stalkern und mal wieder den Nano Suite durch die Büsche jagen . Meine PC Config ist auf meiner PCGH Seite öffentlich zugängig und auf jeden Fall in der Lage zusammen mit meiner umfangreichen Spielesammlung die geigneten Testbedingungen zu stellen . Für die Fotos habe ich ausser meinen Kentnissen im Video EB ( elektronische Berichterstattung ) Bereich einen Samsung D 60 Fotoapparat mit 6 megapixel zur Verfügung .


----------



## Andre123 (13. März 2009)

Hallo,

Bin zwar noch nicht so lange hier, würde aber auch gerne mal dieses nette Produkt aus dem Hause Microsoft unter die Lupe nehmen. Momentan besitze ich eine Logitech MX 518, die ja eher der Einsteigerklasse zu zu ordnen ist. Ich möchte daher einfach mal den Unterschied zwischen Einsteiger und gehobene Mittelklasse sehen. Ebenso interessiert mich die neue Sensorentechnik "Bluetrack".

Die Teilnahmebedingugen erfülle ich. Zur Zeit besuche ich noch die Relschule und hab auch die nächsten Wochen Zeit die Maus ausgiebig zu testen. Gespielt wird "Counter Strike Source", "Left 4 Dead", "Command and Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3" und bei Bedarf andere Spiele ...

Referenzen kann ich auch vorweisen. Betreibe mehrere Webseiten, auf denen ich ausführliche und objektive Rezensionen für Spiele aller Art hergestellt habe (zwei Rezensionen im Auftrag von Sony). Link: PS3Aktuell.de  Aktuelle News zu Spielen und Hardware 

Fotos werden mit einer Canon Ixus angefertigt. Diese verfügt über 6 Megapixel und verspricht daher sehr hochauflösende Bilder.

Gruß


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. März 2009)

Wie in der Schule will ICH ICH ICH, Ich wills machen  

Also ich hab die Zeit mich damit zubefassen und alles was dazu gehört zu machen.
Ich hab auch ne sehr gute 8,1MP Kamera mit Supermakro ZooM.
Und ich muss sagen ich mag es Sachen zu testen also wäre ich euch sowas von dankbar wenn ihr mir die Chance mal geben würdet eine solche Erfahrung zu machen.

Ich hatte so einige Mäuse bisher billige und auch teuere GamerMäuse,
Die HighEnd Klasse Sidewinder X8 würde ich mal ger ausporbieren.

Mir steht nichts im Wege und wäre sofort bereit den Lesertest zu machen.

Mfg
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Annihilata (13. März 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch.
Und ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen.

Zudem käme mir der Test zupass, da meine DeathAdder das berüchtigte Doppelklick-Problem aufweist. Die X8 war in meiner engeren Wahl für eine neue Maus.

Ich spiele RTS, Ego-Shooter und Rollenspiele. Zudem arbeite ich viel in der Bildbearbeitung.

Grüße


----------



## ManiaC (13. März 2009)

Hi PCGH - Team, 

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich als Lesertester für eure Maus bewerben. Ich denke, dass ich ein geeigneter Tester bin, da ich vor allem objektiv urteilen kann. Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich schon Mäuse verschiedener Hersteller gehabt, darunter Razer, Logitech und Microsoft. Somit kann ich nicht nur unvoreingenommen testen, sondern kann auch Vergleiche zu Gaming-Mäusen ziehen und so Vor- und Nachteile der Sidewinder X8 abschätzen. 

Dank meiner Tätigkeit in der Schülerzeitung unserer Schule bin ich auch im Schreiben von Artikeln recht geübt. Durch meine Spielesammlung, darunter vor allem Egoshooter wie Call of Duty World at War, Crysis Warhead und Far Cry 2, aber auch Spiele wie World of Warcraft oder Fallout 3, kann ich die Maus in verschiedenen "Einsatzgebieten" ausführlich testen. 

Auch mein PC (siehe Profil) dürfte spielend mit der Maus umgehen können. 

Desweiteren habe ich noch allerhand Mousepads hier herumliegen, angefangen beim 3-Euro-Billigpad bis hin zum Revoltec FightMat Pro 2, sodass ich die Maus auf Funktion und Verhalten auf verschiedenen Unterlagen testen könnte.

Auch an einer Digicam ( Canon, 6 Megapixel) soll es nicht mangeln.

Ich würde riesig freuen, als Tester dieses Schmuckstücks ausgewählt zu werden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ManiaC


----------



## Roocher (13. März 2009)

Hallo PCGH 

Infolgenden möchte ich mich als Tester für dieses kleine Nagetierchen bewerben. 

Da ich begeisterter Spieler von vielen Genres bin, liegt es natürlich nah, auch ein "Arbeitstier" zu besitzen das allen Anforderungen an den Spiele- und Arbeitsalltag gerecht wird.

Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen, bzw. werde sie erfüllen, und besitze als Auszubildender in der Heilerziehungspflege auch genug zeitlich flexiblen Spielraum für einen intensiven Usertest.
Ich denke, meine sprachlichen Fertigkeiten werden euren Ansprüchen durchaus gerecht. Als Kameramodell steht mir die "Canon EOS 400D" samt Makroobjektiv zur Verfügung.

Games mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an die Maus stehen natürlich zur Verfügung und warten nur darauf, wieder ausgiebig gespielt zu werden.

Euer Roocher

P.S.: Anbei ein Link zu meinen Schreibfertigkeiten. Ich kann leider wenige Referenzen vorlegen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...lverbot-von-gewaltspielen-die-loesung-50.html


----------



## kevinl (13. März 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte mich auch für den Test der Sidewinder X8 bewerben.
Ich erfülle alle genannten Voraussetzungen um die Maus zu testen. Ich habe bereits Erfahrung mit Mäusen (eigentlich nur mit Zocker-Mäusen), da ich schon viele Gaming-Mäuse in diversen Spielen gespielt habe. Ich habe eine 4 Megapixel Kamera und schreibe gerne Berichte und Tests (nicht nur über Computerhardware). Ich werde die Sidewinder X8 in folgenden Spielen testen: Call of Duty 4+5, The Witcher, Rainbow Six Vegas 2 und eventuell noch Tomb Raider Anniversary. In GTA IV kann ich leider nicht testen, da meine Grafikkarte (7900 GS) immer noch Probleme mit fehlenden Texturen hat und es somit unspielbar ist.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich für den Lesertest auswählt!

MfG Kevin


----------



## MTK88 (13. März 2009)

Hi alle zusammen,

auch ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest. Es wird schwierig noch etwas kreatives für die Bewerbung zu finden, da doch schon allerhand gepostet wurde. 
Ich fang einfach mal damit an, dass ich wie alle anderen hier leidenschaftlicher Zocker bin. Nicht gerade ein "CounterStrike Nerd" oder so, sondern der Durchschnittsspieler.. Hauptsächlich Ego-Shooter; CoD5, Farrcry etc.;(was halt gerade angesagt ist.)Trotzdem fehlt es mir nicht an Erfahrung um so einen Test durchzuführen. Ich selbst zocke mit der G9, was an sich ja ne sehr gute Maus ist. Gerade deswegen wäre es interessant inwieweit sich bei unterscheiden. Zur Zeit habe ich sowieso Semesterferien (Informatikstudium) und somit viel,viel Zeit. Es wäre mein erster Lesertest und ich würde mich freunen wenn ich zu den glücklichen dreien, die die X8 testen dürfen, gehören würde. Außerdem, wer hätte nicht gerne ne Maus für umsonst^^.mfg mtk


----------



## LordMirdalan (13. März 2009)

Hallo an alle.

Zuerst einmal zum Standard, Teilnahmebedingungen natürlich alle akzeptiert.

Zum Test ist zu sagen, dass ich am meisten darauf gespannt bin, wie sich eine kabellose  Maus so im Spielealltag bewährt. 
Meine doch schon etwas ältere Razer hält sich zwar gut, die neue X8 gibt aber aufgrund ihrer technischen Ausstattung bestimmt einen guten Gegener ab.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## chico-ist (13. März 2009)

Ich möchte ebenfalls dabei sein. Bisher war bei mir zwar nur *eine* Gaming-Mouse (Razer Krait) in Betrieb, dennoch würde ich mich gerne auf etwas anderes einlassen. Bis zuletzt hat mich das Razer-Modell zufrieden gestellt, weshalb ich es nicht für nötig gehalten habe, die Maus auszutauschen. Sicher hat auch hier der Faktor eine Rolle gespielt, dass ich nicht riskieren wollte, einen Fehlkauf zu landen. Ob eine Maus zu einer Hand wirklich passt kann man meiner Meinung nach erst nach einigen Wochen feststellen. Der passende Untersatz ist mit einem Razer exactMat gegeben.

Vor etwa 2 Jahren hatte ich zudem ein kabelloses Microsoft-Tastatur/Maus Set im Betrieb. Qualität, Reaktionszeit und Ergonomie haben mich hier sehr enttäuscht, umso mehr bin ich interessiert, inwiefern sich das bei neueren Modellen geändert hat.

Ich spiele regelmäßig Call of Duty 4, Left 4 Dead & andere Ego-Shooter bzw. Spiele, bei dennen eine gute Peripherie unerlässlich ist. Ich kann also gut einschätzen, wie sich die Maus in ihrer Reaktionszeit macht und mit dem Mauspad fungiert.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Teilnahme am Lesertest freuen 

PS: Eine Sony DSC-W170 ist vorhanden und bringt sicher gelungene Aufnahmen des Testobjekts.


----------



## micRobe (13. März 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe schon beim Wettbewerb um die Roccat Kone mitgemacht, aber meine Einsendung war nicht gut genug um die Kone zu testen. Vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt mit der X8. Ich spiele seit Duke Nukem 3D Ego-Shooter und bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen, "perfekten" Mäusen. Die Maus ist das wichtigste Instrument für einen Shooter, somit muss die Wahl perfekt auf den Spieler abgestimmt sein. Ich habe von der ersten optischen Maus, über die erste Razer, so ziemlich alles in der Hand gehabt was mit Gamer-Mäusen zu tun hat. Meine beide Razer Boomslang habe ich als Souvenir noch immer mit original Dose im Regal stehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine kabellose Maus den Erwartungen eines Gamers entspricht, ich lasse mich aber gerne einer anderen Meinung überzeugen.... Euer Zug ....


----------



## digu25 (13. März 2009)

Liebes PCGH-X Team,
ich würde gerne die X8 testen. Die Bedingungen erfülle ich alle.
Momentan zocke ich mit einer MX518. Ich habe ein Razer eXactMat als Unterlage zur Verfügung. Getest würde in allen COD Teilen, in CS:S, CS 1.6; CS:Z, TF2, DOD:S und HL2 DM und natürlich in Vista. Der Maus würde eine G11 beistehen. Warum wäre ich gut geignet? Ich kenne mich gut aus im Shooterbereich und habe schon einge Zockermäuse gespielt, z.B. die Razer Diamondback.
Ich wünsche allen anderen viel Glück,
grüße digu25


----------



## Zlicer (13. März 2009)

hi,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Lesertest der Microsoft Sidewinder X8.
Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Mäuse gehabt und mich mit beiden sehr stark beschäftigt. Da ich alle Vorraussetzungen erfülle hoffe ich von Ihnen erwählt zu werden, die oben genannte Gaming-Maus zu testen. Die Fotos dürften kein Problem sein da ich leidenschaftlicher Ebayer bin und meine Fotos von meinen Kunden immer gelobt wurden und ich eine 10,1 Megapixel Nikon Coolpix mein eigen nennem darf. 
Zu meinen Mäusen ist zu sagen, dass beides Mäuse von Razer sind und ich mich gerne mal mit einer Microsoft Maus beschäftigen möchte. Wichtig für mich, sind Ergonomie, Funktionalität, Verarbeitung und die Gebrauchsfähigkeit im Alltag.
Die "ordentliche Schreibe" dürfte in meinem Beitrag "Welche WaKü für nen Anfänger" und auch in meiner Bewerbung, denke ich mal, eindeutig gut ausfallen. Auch wenn ich mal den ein oder anderen Begriff verwendet haben dürfte, der nicht in die "ordentliche Schreibe" fällt. 
Da ich in diesem Forum schreiben kann müsste ich Mitglied im PCGH-Forum sein. 
Ich werde mich im Test im allgemeinen auf die Spiele World of Warcraft, James Bond Quantum Of Solace, Warmonger, Runes of Magic, Prince Of Persia The Two Thrones und Prince Of Persia Warrior Within beziehen. Aber auf auf den allgemeinen Alltag wie Internet, Foto Bearbeitung und normalen Desktopbetrieb.
Auch nach den drei Wochen würde ich regelmäßig Beiträge zum Zustand der Maus schreiben. 

Ich denke damit dürften alle Fragen beantwortet sein und hoffe zu den Auserwählten zu gehören die diese, auf den Erstenblick, wunderbare Maus testen dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Zlicer40402 
alias
M.Bolz


----------



## Tobias23M (13. März 2009)

*Bewerbung zum test der Microsoft Sidewinder X8*

Hallo

Ich möchte mich hierfür bewerben da ich selber eine Microsoft Sindwinder Mouse habe und ich die sehr sehr gut finde würde ich gern die neue Microsoft Mouse testen.

Ich Zockke sehr viel wie z.b. Ego Shooter aller Klassen sowie Strategie Spiele aller Klassen.

Ich denke das ich mit dem Test allen Usern sehr viel erläutern kann und auch die Kaufhilfe für unsere User erleichtern kann.

MFG



Würde mich sehr darüber Freuen die Mouse zu testen und das ganze für die anderen User zu erläutern bzw denn kauf zu erleichtern.!


----------



## w33werner (13. März 2009)

Hey, 
ich möchte mich auch sehr gern bewerben.
die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich selbstverständlich alle.
Im Moment habe ich eine Razer Deathadder auf einem Goliathus Mousepad. Davor hatte ich eine schöne MS Maus aus dem Desktop Elite Pack. 
Achja und den Text tippe ich auf einen wunderschönen Sidewinder Keyboard 

Ich spiele viele Shooter im Multiplayer, vor allem schnelle aller Cod4
deswegen weiß ich sehr woran man eine gute Maus erkennt und wie sich welche Verhalten muss

Ich würde sie sehr kern testen und mit meiner Razer vergleichen, um so die Aktuell beste Maus zu finden


----------



## Anbei (13. März 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, ich habe noch nie einen Test geschrieben, also habe ich keine Ahnung ob ich eine "ordentliche Schreibe" habe.
Warum ich mich trotzdem bewerbe? 
Ich würde gerne selber feststellen, wie die X8 im vergleich zu meiner G7 ist, mit der ich mich seit 2,5 Jahre  Internet bewege und verschieden Strategie und Rollenspiele damit spiele, ein Shooter ist auch ab und an darunter.


----------



## emmaspapa (13. März 2009)

Da will ich doch auch mal ran  Diverse Tischplatten und Pads sind vorhanden, ein Vergleich mit mindestens 2-3 anderen Mäusen (nicht nur die bekannten Produkte) ist möglich und meine knapp 40 Jahre Lebenserfahrung und die erste Maus am C64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sollten als Referenz reichen. Eine sehr gute Kamera (Panasonic DMC-FZ18) ist ebenfalls vorhanden und meine Frau und meine Tochter haben sich auch noch nie über meine Fotos beschwert.

Zur Not hätte ich noch einige Erfahrung mit zweibeinigen Mäusen vorzuweisen


----------



## Raykert (13. März 2009)

hey
ich bewerbe mich auch für euren Lesertest. 
Als Maus hat ich bisher immer einen Logitech-Nager (erst Standard dann MX518 und jetzt die G5). Mich würde besonders interessieren, wie sich die Sidewinder im Vergleich dazu schlägt.
So jetzt bleibt mir wohl blos noch die Hoffnung, dass ich ausgewählt werde^^
Meinen Teil hab ich ja jetzt erfüllt...Freitag der Dreizehnte kann ja auch mal Glückstag sein 

MfG

Raykert


----------



## RomeoJ (13. März 2009)

Schönen guten Abend, 

da will ich doch nicht fehlen.

Hiermit bewerbe Ich mich auch als Lesetester für eine *Microsoft Sidewinder X8.

*Ich denke das ich alle Vorraussetzungen mehr als genug erfülle und würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ihr so einen wie mich auswählen würdet.

Als "Mäuse" habe ich einige zum Vergleich..zB. G5, G9 etc.

Ich bin ein extrem Gamer am WE und würde die Maus eines "Gamers-like" auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.

In diesem Sinne, wählt richtig, wählt mich..

greetz

RomeoJ


----------



## Benne123 (13. März 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Microsoft Sidewinder X8.
Bis dato habe ich schon einige Mäuse getestet, z.T. auch billige Mäuse, aber auch recht teure Mäuse. An meinem Zweitrechner befindet sich noch ein Wireless Desktop von Microsoft, welches aus Maus und Tastatur besteht. Allerdings war ich vo diesem Set sehr enttäuscht, da die Maus viel Batterieenergie gezogen hat. Demnach würde ich gerne einen Vergleich zu einer neuen Maus haben, inwiefern sich die Effiziens geändert hat. Zum Anderen besitze und nutze ich momentan den Vorgänger der Sidewinder X8, nämlich die Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse. Mit ihr bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden und mich würde außerdem interessieren, ob die X8 mit dem Vorgänger mithalten kann oder inwiefern sie sogar noch besser ist.
Die X8 wird von einer Logitech G15 unterstützt und ich habe die Möglichkeit, die Maus in sehr vielen Spielen zu testen. Darunter fallen u.a. Battlefield 2, Crysis, Doom 3 und Far Cry. Auch wenn dies ältere Spiele sind, benötigen sie eine schnelle Reaktionszeit, wie bei jedem Shootergame. Aber ich würde die Maus auch in Geschicklichkeitsspielen testen, wie z.B. Moorhuhn, da hier auch einer schnelle Reaktionsfähigkeit gefordert wird.

Abschließend freue ich mich auf die Zusammenarbeit mit Microsoft und dem PCGH-Team. Ich würde sehr gerne und mit viel Freude einen ausführlichen Lesertest verfassen.


*Teilnahmebedingungen*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein: Erfüllt
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen: Erfüllt
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen: Erfüllt
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben: Erfüllt
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen: Erfüllt
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht: Erfüllt
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen: Erfüllt
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.: Erfüllt
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester: Erfüllt
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen: Erfüllt


----------



## pillepalle.ger (13. März 2009)

Hallo,

hatte mir letzte Woche vorgenommen ne neue Maus zu kaufen. Hatte da schnell mir die von Roccat Kone und die Sidewinder X5 ins Auge gefasst. Hab mich letztendlich für Roccat Kone entschieden, da sie die neuere Technik und bessere Optik hatte.
Ich würde bei dem Test mal den Vergleich zwischen den beiden und den Vorrangegangenen NoName-Mäuse ziehen und mich überzeugen lassen das meine Entscheidung falsch war. 

PS: Natürlich spiele ich CS:S, DoD:S, GTA4 und nich andere Spiele. Meistens aber Multiplayer.


----------



## realgoldie (13. März 2009)

hi ich würde gerne auch die Maus testen, weil mich es interessiert wie sich eine Gamermaus ohne kabel verhält.
Auch würde mich der unterschied zwischen einer alten MX518 und einer neuen X8 sehr interessieren.


----------



## stadler5 (13. März 2009)

ich kann

    ich will

         ich mache es


----------



## jamison80 (14. März 2009)

Bewerbung als Lesertester:

---------Yes I can---------

Ich bin schon seit langer Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Maus mit der ich Zocken und Arbeiten kann, bin bis heute nicht wirklich fündig geworden da ein auswahlkriterium die Drahtlosigkeit ist!

Im Moment Begnüge ich mich mit einer Logitech Media Cordless, die Ihren Job zwar ganz ordentlich erledigt, zum spielen allerdings nicht das Optimum ist.

Die Sidewinder beobachte ich schon seit längerer Zeit, warte eigentlich nur den Lesertest ab, bevor ich sie mir zulege 

...nehmt mich!


----------



## LeErBlinzZzSse (14. März 2009)

Hallo liebes Team,

Hiermit möchte ich mich zum Lesertest bewerben. 

Da ich schon Review´s geschrieben und auch mit Gamingmäuse Erfahrung habe, wäre es für mich kein Problem. 
Zurzet benutze ich die Logitech MX Revolution im Windows und die FPS Gun von Zalman zum spielen.

Ich akzeptiere die Vorraussetzungen (Teilnahmebedingungen). 

Hier ist ein Vorgeschmack zu meinem Review: Review Center - Reviews hart am Limit - Zalman FPS Gun FG 1000 ( REVIEW )

Ich spiele Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Counterstrike: Source, Racedriver: Grid, Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars 

Würde mich rießig freuen, wenn ich euer Lesertester werde. 

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Daniel Wallenfels


----------



## Klausr (14. März 2009)

Hallo Team

Warum ich mitmachen möchte ?
Weil ichs noch nie gemacht habe^^

Nö im ernst mich würd es einfach reitzen so einen Test mal zu machen.
Beschäftige mich lang genug mit PCs hab sicher genug erfahrung und zum Vergleich genug Mäuse hier(Logitech G9,G5 Refresh,Microsoft Habu und ne Laser 6000 und auch noch eine Razer Lachesis).
Mein Fav ist derzeit wieder die G5 aber bin immer noch auf der suche nach "der" Maus und da kommt mir die G5 am nächsten derzeit aber hab noch nicht alle gehabt.
In diesem sinne verbleibe ich und hoffe auch mal die möglichkeit eines Lesertestes zu bekommen

Mfg Klaus


----------



## meekee7 (14. März 2009)

Hallo,

auch ich täte nicht ungern die Sidewinder X8 testen.

Ich habe grundsätzlich etwas Erfahrung mit Mäusen und sammle sie sogar. Aber nicht irgendwelche Mäuse, sondern Mäuse mit einer hardwareseitigen Besonderheit. Meine Sammlung kann ich auf Wunsch gerne präsentieren.

Sind auch 2 Stücke der Sidewinderreihe von Microsoft: Das Sidewinder Dualstrike (ja, das Gamepad kann man als Maus benutzen) und die Sidewinder-Maus (nicht die X5). Da die Maus auch meine Alltagsmaus ist kann ich an der Stelle recht gut vergleichen.

Mit dem Schreiben von Artikeln und Tests habe ich ebenfalls etwas Erfahrung. Zum einen arbeite ich für die Schülerzeitung, zum anderen habe ich für eine Internetseite, welche inzwischen off ist, habe ich einen Testbericht über das Ratatouille-Spiel und einen allgemeinen Bericht über PhysX geschrieben. Auf Anfrage kann ich auch hier Referenzen vorzeigen.

Die Fotos wären grundsätzlich kein Problem, allerdings bin ich ein wenig unerfahren im retuschieren.

Tja, das wärs soweit denke ich...


----------



## Plinius (14. März 2009)

Ich würde die X8 gerne testen, da mich die kabellose Technik der Maus interessiert. Bisher bin ich überzeugter Kabelmaus Nutzer, denn wireless-Nager konnten mich bisher nicht überzeugen. Was ich bis jetzt von der X8 gelesen habe stimmt mich aber optimistisch, dass diese Maus einen näheren Blick durchaus wert ist.

Testen würde ich die Maus sowohl zu Hause am PC (Office, Gaming und minimale Bildbearbeitung) als auch am Notebook mit auf der Universität.

Zwar habe ich durch mein Studium eine Menge an Erfahrung im Schreiben von Essays, Seminararbeiten und Artikeln, doch würde es mich sehr reizen einen Technik-Artikel zu schreiben, da ich so die Möglichkeit hätte zwei Hobbies zu vereinen: PC/Technik und das Schreiben.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## msi28 (14. März 2009)

Auch ich würde die Maus gerne Testen.
Ich spiele viele verschiedene Spiele aus unterschiedlichen Genres und hatte auch schon einige sehr gute Mäuse. Mich interessiert vor allem wie gut sich die Maus ohne Kabel schlägt und wie gut die neue Sensortechnik ist
Ich habe natürlich eine Kamera. Außerdem kann ich auch recht gute Artikle verfassen.

mfg


----------



## Ghostrider-1 (14. März 2009)

Hallo
Würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich kann folgende eigenschaften bieten.
Zur Zeit habe ich eine Razer Deadadder,in zweitbesitz eine Razer CopperHead.Vorher eine G9 von Logitech,mx Revolution,eine MX1000 Laser und einige andere.
Ich habe eigentlich fast alle neuen Spiele und finde Egoshooter besonder gut und Zocke mindestens 2-5 Stunden Täglich.Ich habe auch sehr viel Zeit zum Spielen.Da ich zur z.Z. nicht Arbeiten muss.Ich bin 39 und habe seit 25 Jahren PC erfahrung.Ich habe auch noch eine 14 Jährigen Sohn der auch gerne Spielt und denn ich mit seiner Meinung ein beziehen könnte.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Wahl auch mich fallen würde.
MFG
Ghostrider-1


----------



## known (14. März 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich auch - obwohl es mein erster Beitrag ist, aber irgendwann muss man ja mal starten.

Die Anforderungen zur Rechtschreibung erfülle ich, eine Digital-Kamera ist auch vorhanden. Und das wichtigste: eine Auswahl an Mäuse zum Vergleichen, inklusive einer Microsoft Explorer Mini Mouse, die ebenfalls über die Bluetrack-Technologie verfügt. Eine Razer Copperhead sowie Modelle mit Laser-Technik bzw. klassische optische Mäuse von Microsoft sind weitere Kandidaten, gegen die sich die Sidewinder X8 beweisen müsste.

Getestet würde sowohl im Alltag (man spielt ja nicht den ganzen Tag und die wenigsten werden die Mäuse zwischendrin wechseln ) als auch mit Spielen wie UT3, Left 4 Dead und klassikern wie Half Life 2.

Ich denke, das sollte an dieser Stelle genügen.


----------



## ModdingFreak (14. März 2009)

Guten Tag PCGH-Team, 

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest an der Microsoft Sidewinder X8. 

Außerdem erfülle ich meiner Meinung nach alle Teilnahmebedingungen, wie Sie hier sehen können:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
->Sieht man doch...
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
->Ich kam leider noch nicht dazu einen Testbericht zu schreiben, bin aber sehr wohl fähig dazu (ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig) und werde dies bei Gelegenheit auch tun.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen
->Ich besitze meiner Erachtens nach sehr viel Erfahrung mit Mäusen, da ich schon die neuesten Mäuse in der Hand hatte und ich nur eine von diesen behielt, da ich wirklich sehr, sehr viel Wert auf Ergonomie lege. (Logitech G7)
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
->Diese besitze ich auf jeden Fall! 
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
->Dazu bin ich ebenfalls in der Lage. 
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
->Das ist ja klar! 
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
->Geht klar!
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
->Find ich sehr gut...
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
->Natürlich nicht...wie solle man denn dann einen Testbericht schreiben. 
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
->Das würde ich auf jeden Fall packen!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
->Das hoffe ich doch mal. 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
->Okay...
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
->Auch Okay...

Ich bin außerdem ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer und schaue natürlich auch auf die inneren Werte der Maus (DPi, Gewicht, etc. ...)

Aus diesen Gründen könnte/sollte ich einer der Tester für die hier aufgeführte Maus sein.

Gruß ModdingFreak


----------



## ondy (14. März 2009)

Ich würde mich hiermit auch sehr gerne bewerben.
Ich habe vor kurzem meine Wohnzimmermöbel umgestellt und stehe nun vor dem Problem, dass der Rechner zu weit von meiner Couch wegsteht und ich so nicht mehr bequem auf dem LCD spielen kann.Da 5 m usb verlängerungskabel nicht in Frage kommt, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken auf kabellose Geräte umzusteigen.
Da ich sehr viel spiele, kommen die Geräte, die bis jetzt im Kabellos-Segment erhältlich waren nicht in Frage.

Viele Grüße


----------



## moddingfreaX (14. März 2009)

_Hallo PCGHX !
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf den Lesertest der neuen Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Gamer Maus.
Wie an meinem Raptor Gaming M3 Platinum Test zu erkennen bin ich für diesen Test fähig. _*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
_Schon lange _
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
_Meine Tests werden besonders liebevoll geschrieben _
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen
_En masse _
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
_7 Jahre Deutsch Unterricht am Gymnasium und ausreichend Erfahrung im Tests schreiben habe ich bereits. Meine bisherigen Tests sollten dies bestätigen._
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
_Meine Waffe: Eine Sony DSC W130 Digitalkamera_!
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
_Wie zu erwarten. _
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
_So geht es auch am schnellsten! _
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
_Wanna' be famous!_
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
_Dann könnte ich sie ja nicht testen. _
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
_Das ist würdig und recht. _
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
_Einnahme Quelle olé. _
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
_Wozu? Ich bin nur bei PCGHX aktiv!_
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
_(*Schrotflinte wieder einpack*)_ 

Zum Vergleich steht mir eine Logitech MX518 sowie eine Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse zur Verfügung.


Ich würde mich herzlich freuen wieder mal einen Test für euch zu schreiben.
Schöne Grüße,
ModdingfreaX


----------



## Monolize (14. März 2009)

Ich würde mich auch sehr gern zum Test bewerben.
Als vergleich zur X8 hätte ich da die Habu, die Logitech MX510 und MX518, die Raptor M3 Platinum, Razer Krait und eine standart 3-Tastenmaus von Logitech.

Eine Digitalkamera ist auch vorhanden um auch Bildvergleiche zu machen.

Die Maus kann sich auf einem 22" von Acer austoben. Da ich schon viele Mäuse hatte und immer wieder gern neue Dinge ausprobiere, würde sich diese hier perfekt zum restlichen Konsorium ergänzen und wäre damit auch die ersten vollwertige Microsoftmaus 

greez

Lucas


----------



## SashTheMash (14. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne mal die Sidewinder X8 testen.

Zum Vergleich habe ich hier eine Razer Diamondback 3G (ist natürlich ne andere Preisklasse aber warum nicht  )

Digitale Fotos kann ich auch aufnehmen (--> Panasonic Lumix FS-5), das wäre kein Problem. 

Ne ordentliche Schreibe hab ich auch (bin immernoch geschädigt von meiner letzten Deutschklausur^^).

Und, joa... 
Ich hoffe, dass ich mal die Chance kriege, nen schönen Lesertest zu verfassen (mit schöner Struktur, Inhaltsverzeichnis, vielen Bildern etc.).


----------



## Lindt (14. März 2009)

Ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.
Als Vergleich habe ich eine Mx 518, eine alte Logitech (nur maustasten+ Rad) und eine uralte Noname. Als Mauspad habe ich das Exactmat von Razer.


----------



## Waescher (14. März 2009)

Sehr geehrtes PC-Games und PC-Games-Hardware-Team,

ich würde mich sehr freuen, einen Testbericht über diese Maus abliefern zu dürfen. Nach mehreren Jahren mit meiner Logitech G7 würde mich ein Umstieg auf eine neue kabellose Gamer-Maus sehr reizen. Ich spiele nun schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir eine X8 zuzulegen, zumal sie die wenigen Schwächen der G7 nicht zu haben scheint.

Als Softwareentwickler und Hobbygrafiker verbringe ich täglich viele Stunden beruflich wie auch zum Hobby am Computer und arbeite viel mit Tastatur und Maus. Nebenbei spiele ich seit Jahren sehr gerne am Computer und weiß mit der Maus umzugehen. Vor meiner jetzigen G7 hatte ich bereits mehrere Mäuse (vorzugsweise Logitech) und stelle dementsprechend hohe Anforderung an eine neue High-End-Maus für Spieler. Neben den auf Spieler abgestimmten Features und der technischen Verarbeitung würde mich vor allem die Spiele- und Alltagstauglichkeit des neuen BlueTrack-Sensors interessieren, aber auch Gimmicks wie das magnetische Ladekabel, das variable Gewichtssystem und die schicke Unterbeleuchtung dürften nicht zu kurz kommen.

Ich kann -im Gegensatz zu Member "svigo" - vielleicht nicht mit Erfolgen in der E-Sports-Szene auftrumpfen, organisiere jedoch mehrfach pro Jahr größere LAN-Parties in unserer (zugegeben nicht sehr großen) Gemeinde und kann viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit Hard- und Software vorweisen.
Als Spieler konzentiere ich mich hauptsächlich auf Actionspiele - und das immerhin schon seit dem Erscheinen eines denkwürdigen First-Person-Shooters Anno '92 (auch wenn ich damals eigentlich deutlich zu jung war). Die Strategie- und Adventure-Ecke spielt allerdings auch eine - wenn auch etwas untergeordnete - Rolle in meiner abendlichen Spielewahl.

Das Verfassen eines leserlichen Testberichtes traue ich mir durchaus zu; ebenso wie das Erstellen von tauglichen Testbildern. Als Hardware-Fanatiker würde ich mich wie erwähnt sehr über eine Chance freuen und mein bestes geben, einen adäquaten Testartikel liefern zu können.

Selbstverständlich akzeptiere ich die Teilnahmebedingungen 

Viele Grüße,
Andreas Wäscher


----------



## MCROB (14. März 2009)

Hallo

 Ich habe bei dem Newsletter gelesen das 3 Tester für die Sidewinder X8 gesucht werden.
 Ich wollte mich nun  bewerben!


 Ich habe noch nicht so wirklich mit einer Kabellosen Maus zutuen gehabt denke aber, dass ich evtl. daher noch mal mehr auf eine solche Maus eingehen könnte!

 Ich würde die Maus bei Strategie wie auch Actionspielen oder Rollenspielen testen.

 Was evtl. auch noch ein Vorteil sein könnte ist das ich bereits etwas längeres Praktikum bei der Zeitung gemacht habe und ich daher schon einige Sachen lernen konnte. (Oder ein nach Teil da ich daher, ja nicht so ganz liebevoll schreibe?
Dann die Frage ist das hier liebevoll....?^^)

 Da ich nun auch noch in die 10. Klasse gehe wäre es evtl. ja auch ein Vorteil für mich wen man noch einen jüngeren Tester dabei hätte?!

Ebenfalls würde ich gerne auch näher auf diese Schnelltastenleiste der Maus eingehen.

Natürlich habe ich auch eine gute Digitalkamera.

 Ich habe warscheinlich von Mäusen nicht soviel Erfahrungen wie einige  andere, aber werde es wohl schaffen einen ordentlichen Lesertest zuschreiben.

Eingie weitere Mäuschen sidn natürlich auch vorhanden.
 Mit den Bedingungen habe ich auch kein Problem.

 Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen!

Viele Grüße 
 Robin


----------



## CrazyBanana (14. März 2009)

Hallo!
Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich würde die Maus mit einer Medion Funkmaus einer normalen Logitech mit 1000dpi und einer Saitek Cyborg 
eines Freundes vergleichen.
Da die oben gennante Funkmaus schon ziehmlich ausgedient hat suche ich sowieso eine neue Maus.
Testen würde ich mit CS1.6 WC3 und der COD Serie.
Außerdem wüde ich die Maus auf verschiedenen Oberflächen z.B. Glastisch und aus verschiedenen Entfernungen testen.


Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein OK
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.OK
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzenOK
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe habenOK
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machenOK
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen klar
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details passt
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht Juhuu
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen warum sollte ich??
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. logisch
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester wenns sein muss^^
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen auch sehr schön
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen eh klar


----------



## s-pisch (14. März 2009)

Moin moin,

ist mein aller Erster Versuch irgendwo und irgendwie als Tester mal ran zu kommen. 

Zu meiner Begründung warum ich........ 

- habe viel Zeit zum Testen
- usw.

Falls Ihr noch weitere Fragen habt, dann fragt mich bitte. 
Würde mich doch sehr freuen.

Gruß ich


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2009)

Ich würde gerne die im ersten Post genannte Maus Testen. ich habe viele Andere Mäuse als Vergleichsobjekte hier bei mir (Logitech G9, G3 (MX500), G5, uvm). Außerdem würde mich interessieren ob es Probleme mit verschiedenen Abtast-Oberflächen gibt (wie bei anderen Lasermäusen).
Ich werde mit sehr viel hingabe Testen und natürlich viele Bilder machen, die dank guter Cam und fähigkeit auch Qualitativ hochwertig werden sollten.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich zu den auserwählten gehören würde .


----------



## Adriano01702 (15. März 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne die Maus Testen. Bei mir spielt eine Maus eine große rolle da ich viel Ego Shooter spiele. Meine jetzige G5 hat sich verabschiedet und ich kugel mit einer Kugelmaus durch die Onlinewelt.
Die Anforderungen von oben erfülle ich ganz!

Viel Glück noch an alle Teilnehmer/innen.


----------



## HOPELESS2ME (15. März 2009)

Hallo und guten Tag

Redakteure von PC Games Hardware, Hallo Forenmitglieder. 

Auch ich möchte mich bei Euch zum Thema : Testet eine Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Gaming-Maus! bewerben. Mit meinen 42 Jahren habe ich den einen oder anderen Pc in meiner Zockerlaufbahn selber zusammengestellt, aufgebaut und erweitert. Habe gerade einen neuen PC mit Wasserkühlung für meinen Sohn und mich zum Zocken zusammengebaut. Angetrieben durch eine schnelle Intel Core i7-940 CPU in Verbindung mit einen ASUS P6T und 2.Zotac 285 Karten steht fast alles hier, was im Augenblick zum Spielen schneller Shooter für mich ausreichend ist. 
Neben den einen oder anderen netten Spiel am PC muss ich das System auch zum bearbeiten meiner vielen digitalen Bilder nutzen, welche ich als selbständiger, freier Fotograf täglich mache. Wie gesagt - fast alles ist da, was man braucht. Nur mit meiner Maus gibts gerade mal wieder Probleme. Da meine Logitech MX Revolution in letzten 1 1/2 Jahren schon zum wiederholten Male ausgefallen ist, bin ich gerade auf Suche nach einer guten und zuverlässigen Ablösung. Habe soeben Eure Anzeige gelesen und sofort entschlossen, mich ebenfalls als Tester zur Verfügung zustellen.
Im Augenblick benutzen wir eine alte Genius Maus aus dem Jahr 1993. Das ist noch eine alte Kugelmaus ,welche auch nach den vielen Jahren zum Surfen noch ausreichend ist. Nur zum Spielen von schnellen Shootern sowie als Arbeitserleichterung beim Bilder optimieren ( eine Erleichterung ist möglich, da durch zusätzliche Tastenbelegung ein schnelles Umschalten zw ver. Arbeitsebenen gegeben ist ) , völlig ungeeignet. 
Erfahrung mit einen alten Logi Trackball, einer Microsoft Explorer Maus, einer MX 700 und einer zum wiederholten Male ausgefallenen Logitech MX Revolution kann ich vorweisen. 
Wenn Ihr uns eine Microsoft Sidewinder X8 zum Test anvertraut, versprechen wir Euch das Teil ordentlich auszutesten, gute Bilder in Ruhe- und Actionmodus sowie einen passenden Abschlussbericht als Gegenleistung an Euch und das Forum zurück zu schicken. Wir sind bereit.

PS: Auch wenn wir nicht als Tester in Frage kommen sollten - Eure Idee mit dem Testen der Hardware , egal ob Maus - Tastatur oder zB den Phenom II X4 940 samt 790GX-Mainboard M3A78-T finde ich eine gute Sache. So haben immer drei PCGH-Leser die Gelegenheit, sich von aktueller Hardware selber im privaten Test ein Bild zu machen. Hoffe Ihr könnt das so in solchen Umfang noch oft weiterführen und womöglich sogar erweitern. Würde mich persönlich darüber freuen.

Schon jetzt allen Lesern und Testern viel Glück .....und Grüsse an das komp. PCGH Team

Fam. Thomas Holzmann-Himmelreich


----------



## Bartmensch (16. März 2009)

Moin auch! 
Auch ich würde sehr gerne an Eurem Lesertest teilnehmen.
Spiele seit C64 Tagen und habe bisher umfangreiche Erfahrungen mit den Mäusen der Firma Logitech gesammelt. Hat damals mit der Dual Optical angefangen.
Aber auch Typhoon/Anubis Mäuse sowie diverse Mäuse der Firma WinTech zählen zu meinem Besitz.
Nun ja, wer viele PCs hat, hat auch dementsprechend viele Eingabegeräte.
Derzeitige Zockermouse ist ein MX518.
Bin seit Erscheinen der ersten PCGH Abbonent eurer Zeitung und rundum zufrieden damit.

Spiele in der Woche ca. 7-15h, vor allem Taktikshooter wie Battlefield 2 und Call Of Duty 4, aber auch Strategiespiele wie Codename Panzers oder Civilisation.

Gruß
Bartmensch


----------



## weeza (16. März 2009)

* Hier, hier … ich … ich will!*

Ich habe im Moment die _OCZ Equalizer Laser Desktop Mouse_ für sagenhafte 15€, mit der ich vollends zufrieden bin!

Jetzt würde es mich aber natürlich mal interessieren, wie sich da eine hochwertige Gamer-Maus für mehr als den 4-fachen Preis anfühlt.

In freudiger Erwartung 

PS: Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle; Games und der nötige PC sind auch vorhanden


----------



## CryxDX2 (16. März 2009)

*Moin! Ich bin soldat, habe von daher viel zeit die Maus ausgibig zu testen, das auf herz und nieren und auf  funktionen, die Microsoft nichtmal bei der Entwicklung  bedacht hatte.

Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein

*JA bin ich, seit längerer Zeit*

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum 
schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.

*Der Bericht wird so ausführlich geschireben das man daraus auch ein Handbuch bauen kann.* 

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen

*Naja ich bin ein Hardcore Gamer, bei mir wird jede Maus für alles Verwendet
was man am Computer machen kann.... Naja außer schreiben, die Bildschirmtastatur von Windows ist nicht so mein Fall.*

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

* Naja mit Duden, beispielen aus anderen Testberichten und Rechtschreibkorektur bei verschiedenen Programmen, da wird das schon.*

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen

* Fotos?! Naja meine Cam will schon lange mal wieder sehr gute Bilder machen, nur leider fehlen die Motive.*

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen

*Immer zu.* 

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details

* Über Details würde ich mich freuen!*

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht

* Das würde mich sehr freuen wenn das passieren würde!*

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen

* Weiter verkaufen!? Warum das, bei mir herrscht immer MausMangel *

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 

* Mehr brauche ich nicht um das Kunstwerk zu testen.... echt nicht*

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester

* Wunderbar, dann kann ich meine alte Optik Wirlessmaus ablösen.*

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

* Kann man machen damit man weiß woran man ist!*

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

* Warum Rechtsweg!?*

Würde mich schon freun Tester spielen zu dürfen!


----------



## Progs-ID (16. März 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne mal einen Lesertest schreiben. 

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
---> *Das bin ich.*

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
---> *Ok. Ich könnte die Maus z. B. mit meiner MX518 vergleichen.*

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen
---> *Ok.*

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
---> *Das ist bei einer guten Note in Deutsch kein Problem.*

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
---> *Eine Digitalkamera ist vorhanden. Gute Fotos sollten daher kein Problem sein.* 

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
---> *Ok.*

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
---> *Ok.*

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
---> *Cool.* 

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
---> *Ok.*

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
---> *Da ich im Moment etwas mehr Zeit habe, wird das kein Problem sein.*

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
---> *Ok.* 

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
---> *Ok.* 

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
---> *Ok.*

Ich bewerbe mich zum ersten Mal für einen Lesertest und würde mich daher freuen, zu den Ausgesuchten zu gehören.


----------



## CHICOLORES (16. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde auch gern die Maus für pcgh testen.

Zu meiner Person:

- zocke für mein Leben gern Shooter und Strategiespiele
- bin durch meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration auch im Office aktiv
- momentan besitze ich die Logitech G5 Refresh Edition
- bin n sehr vielschichtiger Zocker (von kleinen Bewegungen im Handgelenk bis zu den Battles mim gesamten Unterarm)

Warum unbedingt ich?

Naja, ich finde es einfach extrem wichtig, dass die Maus zum User passt und auch anderweitig eingesetzt werden kann. Außerdem nehme ich kein Blatt vorn Mund und sprech gerne auch mal schlechte Sachen an auch wenn das Ergebnis überwiegend positiv ausfallen sollte.

Was ich mir davon verspreche?

Ne neue Maus *lol* und endlich mal tiefere Erfahrungen mit Sidewindern sowie eine Steigerung in meiner persönlichen Eischätzung zu Eingabegeräten.

greetz
Chicolores

P.S. die Fotos sollten überhaupt kein Problem sein ne Ixus liegt immer bereit


----------



## Azzzu (16. März 2009)

*Also ich würde gern den Nager testen!! Warum?
Also: Ich erfülle alle **Teilnahmebedingungen 

Ich kenne mich mit Nagern aus, habe selber ein High-End Nager** (Roccat Kone).
Also wenn ich auserwählt werde, dann werden in dem Test superscharfe Bilder von meinem Sony Ericsson K850i (5MP) erscheinen. 
Ich werde sie Siderwinder X8 mit meiner Roccat Kone vergleichen (versch. DPI Einstellungen, Druckpunkt, Ergonomie, Aussehen, Tasten, Anordung der Tasten, ...). Ich werde auch die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit auf einem Roccat Taito und einem glatten Schreibtisch ausprobieren. 
Wenn Interesse besteht, habe ich auch noch ein Logitech OEM Mäuschen und eine billig Media-markt Funk Maus.
Achso ich hätte es fast vergessen: Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Zocker ob Shooter oder sonstiges, sie wird viele Spiele durchlaufen.
Ich wünsch mir dann mal viel Glück  und hoffe ich kriege eine ab.*


----------



## totovo (16. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Pcgh(x)-Redaktion,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Leser Tester für die Microsoft Sidewinder x8.

*Warum ihr mich nehmen solltet?*
Ich spiele in meiner Freizeit gerne und viel am Computer, und zwar alles mögliche vom Strategiespiel (anno1701, Siedler) über Rollenspiele(Morrowind. oblivion) bis hin zu Shootern (Crysis, COD, UT(3), Fallout).
Weiterhin brauche ich eine gute und zuverlässige Maus zum graphischen Zeichnen mit 3D-Programmen wie Google sketch up.
Für Fotos käme eine digitale Spiegelreflex Camera zum einsatz.
Ich bin auch für exotische Tests zu haben, wie zum Beispiel ein untergrundtest oder Reichweite der Maus-Verbindung!

*Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen und bin selbstverständlich mit diesen einverstanden!*
Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

MfG
Tobias V.


----------



## butter_milch (16. März 2009)

Hi,

auch ich hätte gerne die Möglichkeit die Sidewinder X8 zu testen.

Hauptsächlich spiele ich Counter-Strike: Source und hier ist vor allem die Präzision gefragt, aber auch die Makrofunktion kann hier wahre Wunder vollbringen.

Konkurrenz findet sie hier kaum. Ich bin seit Langem glücklich mit meiner Logitech MX510 verheiratet. Auf meinem SlickRide SE wird sie sich aber sicherlich wohl fühlen.

Alle Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich natürlich auch.

lG, butter_milch


----------



## Terminator92 (16. März 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bin zwar in diesem Forum sehr unbekannt, aber möchte mich trotzdem Berwerben
Ich habe als Vergleichsmodell de A4Tech 750F und die Alte Sidewinder Maus.Gute Fotos werden außerdem gemacht da ich eine Digitale-Spiegelreflexkamera habe und auch mit umgehen kann.

Folgende Spiele werde ich Testen:Warcraft 3, World of Warcraft, Call of Duty 4, Unreal Tournement 3 sowie Cs 1.6/S.

Ich werde auch unter extremen Bedingungen wie eine Lan-Party oder stundenlanges Zocken testen.

Mfg Terminator92


----------



## Erzbaron (16. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen Lesertest zur neuen Microsoft Sidewinder X8 schreiben. Mal kurz zu mir, ich bin bereits ziemlich lange in der PCG und PXGH Community aktiv (seit Januar 02 Mitglied bei PCG) und ein absoluter Freak in Sachen Hardware. Ich habe bis vor ca. einem Jahr eine Standart 3-Tastenmaus von Logitech besessen da ich sehr anspruchsvoll bei der Auswahl meines Nagers bin, letztes Jahr hab ich dann die Microsoft Habu entdeckt die mich bis jetzt immernoch begeistert. Sollte ich also einer der drei glücklichen sein die die X8 testen dürfen wird diese gegen die Habu antreten müssen.

Ich würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.

Grüße,

Erzbaron


----------



## johnnyGT (16. März 2009)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
*Bin ich, seit August letzten Jahres.*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum
schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*Werde sicherlich mein Bestes geben. "lieblos" ist für mich ein Fremdwort!
Ich werde versuchen den Test Jedem schmackhaft zu machen!*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen
*Ich hab schon mehrere Mäuse besessen u.A ein RaptorGaming Lm3 und zz nutze ich eine OCZ EQUALIZER*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*Ich sehe mich als Gymnasiast durchaus in der Lage einen sprachlich interssanten und gut leserlichen Test zu schreiben*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
*Ich besitze eine Casio Exilim, mit der auch gute Makros gelingen!*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
*Ich hoffe dir Redaktion wählt die richtige Person(en)-mich natürlich!*
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
*freue mich ggf. auf eine PM in der steht  *LESERTEST**
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
*Ware mir eine große Ehre!*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
*Nie im Leben könnte man so eine Erinnerung verkaufen!*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
* ! Wird gemacht !*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
*Danke*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
*das einzig wahre Forum ist PCGHX-und kein Anderes!*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
*GUT*


----------



## motty (16. März 2009)

Ich möchte gerne die MS Sidewinder X8 testen, um zu überprüfen wie spieletauglich die drahtlose HighEnd-Maus ist. Ich habe schon einige Erfahrungen mit kabellosen Mäusen gemacht, jedoch waren diese meist negativ, die Abtastung war ungenau,weshalb man gerade bei Shootern ein genaues Zielen vergessen konnte.
Ich bitte um den Test der Maus, da mich sowohl das Design, als auch die Technologie die dahinter steht, anspricht. Deshalb würde ich mich freuen die Funktion des Gerätes in Augenschein zu nehmen.

MfG

Motty


----------



## majorguns (16. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hiermit zum Lesertest einer Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Maus bewerben.
Ich bin Schüler der 10 Klasse auf der Realschule und 17 Jahre alt meine Noten sind im gutem Bereich vor allem in Technik, Informatik, Deutsch, Mathe und Sport  ein großes Interesse habe ich an PCs bzw. deren Hardware, deshalb bin ich auch in diesem Forum angemeldet.

Ich würde gerne auch einmal ein Lesertest durchführen.
Wenn ihr mich auswählt, werde ich euch einen schönen Lesertest in anständigem Deutsch und in ausreichender Ausführlichkeit vorlegen.
Ich besitze eine gute Kamera und bin in der Lage sehr gute Fotos zu machen.
Ich hatte schon viele Mäuse in Gebrauch wie zum Beispiel Logitech MX 510 / MX 518 / G5 / G7 / G9 , Saitek Gamer Maus Optical, Microsoft Habu / Sidewinder X5, Razer Krait, Razer Copperhead und viele mehr welche ich mal mehr mal weniger gut gefielen. Ich weiß auf was man bei Mäusen achten muss und würde mich über eine Auswahl sehr freuen.

Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich ausnahmslos einverstanden!

MfG MajorGuns


----------



## david16 (16. März 2009)

Hallo PCGHX-Team,
auch ich möchte mich für den Test der Sidewinder bewerben.
Warum ich?
Ich habe bereits schon Gamer Mäuse wie meine Razer Krait getestet und verfüge daher über etwas Vorwissen.
Deshalb denke ich, dass ich genug "Talent" habe, um einen ausführlichen und detaillierten Testbericht zu verfassen, in welchem ich die Maus in verschiedenen Szenarien (schnelle Shooter, Echtzeitstrategie, usw.) teste.


In diesem Sinne
Grüße von David


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. März 2009)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich würde sehr gerne für Euch die X8 testen. Was mich dafür prädestiniert?
Ich habe zum Vergleich eine Death Adder hier, hatte zuvor etwa ein Jahr lang eine Logitech G9 und wollte mir sowieso die X8 zulegen. Das trifft sich sehr gut. 
Außerdem bin ich begeisterter Call of Duty 4 Spieler. Täglich 2-3 Stunden im Multiplayer unterwegs. Als Ausgleich muss HL2 herhalten. Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin männlich, junge 34 und habe Elektrotechnik studiert. Vielleicht falle ich etwas aus der Reihe der üblichen Gamer hier, aber gerade deswegen bin ich bestens geeignet; auch mal um einen anderen Leserkreis anzusprechen.
Achso: ich besitze eine teure Spiegelreflex Kamera


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (16. März 2009)

Hi PCGH Team,

Ich machs mal kurz.
Würde gern Testen!


----------



## xx00xx (16. März 2009)

An dieser Stelle bewerbe ich mich für einen Test der Microsoft Sidewinder X8,
auf folgenden Gebieten könnte ich die Maus genauer unter die Lupe nehmen:

1) Optik/ Ergonomie
2) Verhalten in verschiedenen Gebrauchssituationen, bzw. Office, Games etc.
3) Reaktion bei Wechsel des Untergrundes - genauigkeit des Lasers
4) Vergleich mit einer Logitech G5

Ich hoffe das klingt überzeugend und ich würde mich über eine Zusage freuen.


----------



## oheitmann (17. März 2009)

Hallo PCGH Team!

Ich ... bin der richtige für den Test  => denn ich suche schon seit Jahren nach der perfekten Maus für mich. Dabei haben unter anderem bereits eine Microsoft Wireless Maus sowie die Logitech LX 6 meinen Weg gekreuzt. Leider waren dies jeweils nur recht kurze (ein paar Monate) Liebschaften - entweder genügte die Sensorik meinen Ansprüchen nicht, oder aber die Haptik.
Vor einigen Monaten gönnte ich mir sogar die Logitech MX 1100 - ein schwerer Fehler, wie sich leider heraus stellte. Für meinen Geschmack leider zu schwer und zu unhandlich, einfach zu groß. Jetzt steht sie neuwertig bei mir rum ... 

Mit der Sidewinder X8 besteht eine gute Chance, dass ich endlich die richtige Maus finden werde. Gern werde ich diese, solltet Ihr mich auserwählen, meinen bislang eingesetzten Mäusen gegen über stellen. Gerade der Vergleich mit der MX 1100 sollte für viele Leser interessant werden.

P.S.: Eine Kamera besitze ich natürlich auch und werde gern aussagekräftige Fotos online stellen. Gerade auch Vergleichsfotos, auf denen man die Größenverhältnisse der Sidewinder X8  zu den anderen oben erwähnten Mäusen ersehen kann.

In hoffungsvoller Erwartung verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen,
oheitmann


----------



## Kone (17. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich der Auserwählte bin, der die Sidewinder testen und einen auführlichen Bericht über Microsofts "baby" verfassen darf.

Ich denke auch, dass ich die geforderten Vorraussetzungen problemlos erfülle, denn als beruflich in der IT Branche Beschäftigter, "sollte" es mir möglich sein die Technischen Gegebenheiten gut zu erfassen und diese den Forenmitgliedern verständlich einzuflößen 
( alles andere wäre peinlich  )

Achso bevor ich es vergesse,
ich bin Leidenschaftlicher ego-Shooter, Strategie sowie RPG Gamer und werde die Maus natürlich in meinen Lieblingsgames
(Counterstrike Source, Age of EmpiresIII, Guild Wars), 
sowie aktuellen Games
(empire: total war, HAWX, call of duty 5 world at war) 
auf Herz und Nieren testen.
Zu guter Letzt werde ich auch mein Augenmerk auf Ergonomie und Optik werfen und versuchen, diese so gut wie möglich auf meinen Fotos in Szene zu bringen.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und

"vote kone for Lesertest"


----------



## Fraggi (17. März 2009)

Servus,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit an dem Lesertest für die "Microsoft Sidewinder S8", da meine Razer Pro Solutions 1.6 nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert und ich eine neue Maus gebrauchen könnte.

In den Testbericht, könnte ich meine gesammelten Erfahrungen mit diversen Mäusen verschiedener Hersteller einfliessen lassen. Beispielsweise bin ich im Besitz von: Microsofts Explorer 3.0, Microsofts Intelli Mouse, Razers Pro Solution 1.6. Eure Anforderungen an den Leser sind etwas schwammig, da "gute Digitale Bilder" alles und nichts sein kann. Ich besitze eine Canon Ixus IS80, welche meiner Meinung nach gute Bilder macht.

Falls ihr mich für den Test auswählt, würde die Maus in Quake 3 Arena, Fallout 3, der Command and Conquer Reihe und World of Warcraft getestet werden. Für mich wäre es besonders interessant, wie die Maus in schnellen Spielen à la Quake 3 Arena reagiert und ob kabellose Mäuse für ähnliche Spiele empfehlenswert sind. Als Untersatz würd ich das Razer Pro Solution Mousepad beziehungsweise das Radpadz verwenden, um zu testen, wie gut die Maus auf groben und feinen Oberflächen zurecht kommt.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## emma87 (17. März 2009)

*Lesertestbewerbung Microsoft Sidewinder X8*

Guten Tag, hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Microsoft Sidewinder X8 bewerben!


*Lieferumfang:*

Meine Wenigkeit 


*Grundlegende Daten:*

Beruf: Student
Alter: 22
Größe: 1,81m
Games: Call of Duty - Modern Warfare, World in Conflict, UnrealTournament 3, Diablo2
momentane Maus: Logitech MX500 (ziemlich zerschlissen) 


*Verarbeitung:* 

Ich denke doch sehr gut 


*Handling:* 

1a!


*Präzision:*

tödlich


*Fazit:*
Perfekt für den Test der Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Gaming-Maus!


----------



## Utshka (17. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hiermit für den Test der Gaming-Maus Sidewinder X8 von Microsoft bewerben.
Ich selbst habe schon Erfahrungen sowohl mit (Sidewinder)-Mäusen als auch mit dem Schreiben.
Ich bin Chefredakteur des kleinen Online-Magazins TechNewz.eu.
Meinen letzten-Maustest könnt ihr hier lesen: TechNewz.eu  Blog Archive  Test: Microsoft Explorer Mouse
Da habe ich die Explorer Mouse von Microsoft getestet, welche auch die Technologie BlueTrack besitzt. 
Ich selber verwende derzeit eine Sidewinder X5, also die Vorgängermaus von X8. Sie ist die beste Maus, die ich je hatte ^^, hatte vorher auch nicht besonders gute Mäuse 
Also, damit wollte ich nur hindeuten, dass ich der richtige Typ bin. 
Außerdem wäre es mir eine große Ehre, wenn mein Testbericht dann der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben wird, falls ich die Maus testen darf.
Gute Fotos kann ich natürlich auch machen, wenn ihr wollt, kann ich euch ein paar Fotos von meiner X5 schicken. 
Ich habe gesehen, dass einige der Bewerber auch dazu geschrieben haben, welche Spiele sie spielen, deswegen möchte ich auch erwähnen, dass ich Cod4, Cod5, Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Stranglehold und UT3 am PC spiele. Bin außerdem auch noch ein PS3-Spieler  Also, ich kenne mich mit Gamingmäusen aus 
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich einer der drei Tester werde ^^
Viele Grüße und einen schönen Tag noch,
Utshka


----------



## CMST GX2 (17. März 2009)

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest einer Microsoft Sidewinder X8. 

Da ich an meinem Rechner sowohl spiele, als auch viel arbeite, denke ich, habe ich das Zeug dazu, die Sidewinder X8 auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. 

In Spielen wie Far Cry 2 oder Crysis kommt es vor allem auf eine hohe Geschwindigkeit an. Je mehr *D*ots *p*er *I*nch (_deutsch: "Punkte pro Zoll"_) eine Maus abtasten kann, desto schneller ist sie. 
Also werde ich die Maus in solchen Spielen auf ihre Schnelligkeit überprüfen. 

Ein weiteres Kriterium, das ich untersuchen werde ist die Präzision. Bei Photoshoparbeiten kommt es viel weniger auf die Geschwindigkeit an, sondern viel mehr, wie präzise die Bewegung der Maus, die durch den Benutzer ausgeübt wird, auf den Bildschirm übertragen wird. Gerade bei Pixelgrafiken, ist dies enorm wichtig, da das Bild nicht aus Linien, sondern aus "Kästen" (Pixeln) besteht. Möchte man ein Teil des Bildes ausschneiden, muss man dem Programm so genau wie möglich zeigen, welches der Pixeln man auswählen möchte. Die Maus muss also sehr genau arbeiten und darf nicht "verrutschen".

Nach dem ich die Performance getestet habe, werde ich sicherlich auch noch ein wenig auf die Optik der Maus, sowie das Handling der Maus eingehen. Denn eine Maus auf dem Schreibtisch auch gut aussehen und gut in der Hand liegen.

Ein echtes Highlight der Maus ist ohne Frage der Bluetrack Sensor und die 2,4GHz Übertragungstechnik. Darüber werde ich auch noch ein paar Worte verlieren; wie Zukuntssicher diese Technik ist, und ob sie die aktuelle Lasertechnik ablösen kann. 

Um den Lesertest optisch zu "verschönern" werde ich mit meiner LUMIX LX2 ein paar schöne Produktfotos schiessen.

Zurzeit benutze ich eine Razer Copperhead. Mein Keyboard ist das zu der Maus passende Sidewinder X6. 

Teilnahmebedingungen werden selbstverständlich alle erfüllt !



Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich eine Sidewinder X8 für euch testen dürfte. Aufgrund ihrer neuen Technologien ist sie als kabellose High-End-Maus sicherlich ein sehr interessantes Kompromiss für Spieler und Grafiker 


Viele Grüße CMST GX2


----------



## Spikos (18. März 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team ,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest der Microsoft Sidewinder X8, da ich großes Interesse an Mäusen (speziell Gamermäuse), reichlich Zeit (übernächste Woche beginnen die Ferien) sowie einige Mousepads (Stoff von Roccat/Hartplastik von Razer) und Spiele(Crysis, FarCry 2, Warcraft 3 und und und) zum Testen habe.

Außerdem würde ich gerne sehen wie sich die neue Technik macht, habe als Vergleich eine Maus mit Infrarot und eine "normale" Optische.

Ich denke, dass ich mit meiner Erfahrung vom Berichteschreiben (aus der Schule/Gymnasium) und meiner Digicam einen anschaulichen und informativen Lesertest erstellen kann. 

Ich würde mich freuen, von euch zum Testen der X8 ausgewählt zu werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Spikos


----------



## Michi26206 (19. März 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich für den Test der  Microsoft Sidewinder X8 bewerben.
Diesen werde ich mit nem Kumpel (links Händer) machen, vorraus gesetzt wir werden ausgesucht . Wir haben uns auch schon einiges überlegt.

Interessieren würde mich vorallem wie gut Microsoft die Funkübertragung gelöst hat. Und ob diese auch brauchbar ist oder ob man doch lieber auf das Kabel zurückgreifen sollte.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein - ok
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. - ok
haben schon des öfteren Referate und Bericht verfasst Schule, Ausbildung etc.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mäusen besitzen - ok
erfahrung mit Mäusen haben wir
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - ok
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen - ok
mein Freund ist Hobbyfotograf
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen - ok
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details - ok
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht - ok
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen - ok
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. - ok
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester - ok
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - ok
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen - ok

Genug testbare Spiel sind auch vorhanden: Dawn of WAR II, FarCry 2, CSS, WoW, Mirror's Edge CoD4/5 ...

Ich hoffe netürlich des Ihr mich aussucht 

Gruß Michi26206


----------



## Witcher (19. März 2009)

Ich möchte mich um den Lesertest zur Microsoft Sidewinder X8 bewerben.

Warum, weil Bilder kein Problem sind, ich der deutschen Sprache mächtig bin und genug Spiele zum Vergleich hätte um die Maus ausgiebig zu testen. Zum Vergleichen hätte ich noch meine alte Maus mit optischen Sensor. Hinter allen Voraussetzungen kann ich ein OK setzen. 

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ihr mich auswählt.

Gruß Witcher


----------



## Falcon (19. März 2009)

Auch ich würde gerne eine der Sidewinder X8 testen und einen ausführlichen Test-Bericht für das Extreme Forum verfassen. Hier also meine Bewerbung:

Die „Sidewinder X8“ interessiert mich sehr, stand/steht sogar bisher auf meiner Liste für die nächste potentielle Maus ganz oben, nicht zuletzt auf Grund ihrer interessanten Technik.
Besonderer Vorteil in meinen Augen bei der X8 ist der kabellose Betrieb und der nahtlose Übergang zum Aufladen via Magnetclip des Kabels. 
Ich setze zwar aktuell eine „Razer Copperhead“ ein, bin aber generell kabelgebundenen Nagern und Tastaturen eher abgeneigt.

Auch Interessant dürfte sein, wie sich die Kabellose Übertragung hier schlägt. Grade mit Logitech Mäusen hatte ich des Öfteren schlechte Erfahrung, da diese sich doch häufig durch andere Logitech Mäuse im Haushalt stören lassen, trotz anderer Kanäle. Wie sich die SideWinder diesbezüglich im Härtetest schlägt dürfte für viele nicht ganz uninteressant sein.

Ein direkter Vergleich mit meiner aktuellen Maus, der „Razer Copperhead“, sowie meine Erfahrungen mit anderen Spieler und Office Mäuse, wie etwa der „Razer Boomslang“, der „Logitech MX1000“ sowie diversen Microsoft Mäusen kommt dem Test sicherlich zu Gute.
Interessant dürfte auch sein, wie sich die „Sidewinder X8“ in kleinen Händen "macht". Ich gehört leider zu der Gruppe Menschen, die relativ kleine Hände hat, und die somit häufig Probleme mit der Erreichbarkeit der Seiten Tasten haben.

Die Anforderungen an meine Maus bestehen im Grunde "aus allem". Sie wird sowohl zum Spielen - egal ob Strategie oder Shooter - als auch zum Arbeiten genutzt. Von Office über Bildbearbeitung und Videoschnitt bis hin zu Web Design-Anwendungen und dem normalen Windows Alltag (Internet, Windows etc.) ist im Desktop Betrieb alles bei mir gefordert.
Auf der Spiele Seite würden primär Battlefield2, einige andere Shooter wie etwa „COD5“, „Bioshock“ etc. sowie Strategiespiele wie „Alarmstufe Rot 3“, aber auch Adventures wie aktuell „Ceville“ und ähnliche zum Test herangezogen werden.

Als Unterlage für die Maus würde ein „fUnc sUrface 1030“ dienen (Vorzugsweise mit der rauen Oberfläche), ein Test auf Schreibtisch und anderen Mauspads ist aber auch kein Problem.

Zum Organisatorischen: Ich besitze einen - meines Erachtens nach - ordentlichen Schreibstil und habe keine Probleme mit Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Meine Gedanken kann ich in informativer, prägnanter und präziser Weise zu Papier bringen.
Zur bildlichen Dokumentation des Tests stehen einmal eine „Canon PowerShot G2“ (Kompaktkamera), aber auch eine „Canon EOS 350D“ (DSLR) zur Verfügung.

Mit den Testbedingungen bin ich absolut Einverstanden, und würde mich freuen einen ausführlichen Bericht für die Community schreiben zu dürfen.


----------



## rabensang (20. März 2009)

Bevor hier zu ist, werde ich mich auch schnell noch Bewerben.

Ich möchte gern der Community ein lesbares und ordentliches Review vorführen und den Usern Vor- und Nachteile des Produktes aufzeigen. Mein starkes Interesse gilt jeglicher Art von Hardware und ich bin stets bemüht, meinen Horizont zu erweitern.

Der direkte Konkurrent, wäre die Logitech G9. Auch eine G7 war in meinem Besitz. 

In meinen Usertests, kann man sich einen Überblick, über meine Qualitäten verschaffen.


Ich hoffe, ihr wählt mich zum testen.


----------



## Mojo (20. März 2009)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich als Tester für die Sidewinder X8 von Microsoft bewerben. Mit den Bedingungen für den Test bin ich einverstanden.
Was würde ich mit der Maus anstelllen? Als erste würde ich sie genau untersuchen, d.h. Verarbeitung prüfen, wiegen, schauen wie sie in der Hand liegt usw. Dann wird sie mit verschiedenen Mauspads und ihren 3 Füßen getestet, in diversen Spielen unterschiedlicher Genres und auch im Desktop Betrieb. Es würde auch auf die kabellose Übertragung eingegangen werden und natürlich auch auf Bluetrack.

Für schöne Bilder steht eine Canon EOS 1000D bereit.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die Chance bekommen würde endlich ein lang ersehntes Review für PCGH schreiben zu können.


----------



## heinzdergerechte (20. März 2009)

Hallo,
auch ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.

Bin 30 Jahre, männlich, zocke gerne ausgiebig, habe eine gute Digicam,
bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig,schreibe gerne, habe schon 4 kabellose Mäuse in Gebrauch gehabt und 2 habe ich immer noch im Gebrauch (die Logitech MX1000 und MX Revolution) die Logitech G7 ist mir leider kaputt gegangen (die linke Maustaste war zu sehr beansprucht und funktionierte irgendwann nicht mehr richtig , gab leider keinen Ersatz mehr).
Nun suche ich einen guten Nachfolger für die Mäuse und ausserdem habe ich gerde X3 TC bekommen und würde die Maus in den 3 Wochen intensivst in gebrauch haben.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen die X8 zu testen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Philipp.

P.S.Allen Bewerbern viel Glück allen und mögen die geeignetesten Bewerber Erfolg haben.


----------



## cami (20. März 2009)

Guten Abend

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Microsoft Sidewinder x8.

Zum Einsatz wird sie bei Alltagsarbeiten wie z.B Surfe, einfache klicks für dieses und jenes auf dem Desktop kommen.

Zum zweiten, sicherlich spannenderen Teil, würde ich sie gerne auf ihre Gamefähigkeit überprüfen. Da sie unteranderem Kabellos ist und ich dem betzüglich bei Gamermäusen wegen lager etc. recht skeptisch bin, würde ich mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, da Kabellos ansonsten sehr praktisch ist.

Sie wird sicherlich in diversen Spielen getestet. 
Unteranderem einmal in Action, ala Counterstrike Source, Crysis Warhead ...
Dann auch in Strategie wie z.B. Age of Empires 3, Command& Conquer Tiberium Wars + die ersten 10 Jahre

Weiterhin möchte ich sie gerne zur Konkurrenz meiner geliebten Razer Barracuda stellen. D.H. zum Einen den Treibervergleich und zum Anderen wie sie in der Hand liegt (ist natürlich von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich). Zum Schluss werde ich sicherlich auch ein Augenmerk auf die hoffentlich hochwertige Verarbeitung werfen.


Eine Digitalkamera habe ich zur Hand, womit ich sicherlich viele tolle Fotos schiessen kann.$

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der Auserwählten wäre.

Schönen Abend


----------



## B.Ray (20. März 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich würde ebenfalls gerne für euch die Sidewinder x8 testen.

Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, gelernter Informatiker (und noch immer als solcher tätig) und in meiner Freizeit zocke ich gerne.

Ich würde die Sidewinder in diversen Spielen testen (Sport/Simulation ala Need for Speed oder Fifa; Action ala Counterstrike, Crysis, Unreal Tournament; Strategie ala Empire Earth und C&C), auch im Alltagbetrieb und bei Fotobearbeitung würde ich die Maus testen.
Außerdem würde die Maus bei mir auf die tatsächliche Lebendauer im Standby und Dauereinsatz getestet werden, sowie die Handhabung und der Vergleich zu anderen Mäusen.

Als direkten Vergleich habe ich eine Logitech MX Revolution, Logitech G5 und eine Razer Lachesis (MX Revolution und Lachesis noch im Einsatz, G5 als Reserve)

Ebenfalls würde ich die Maus auf verschiedenen Unterlagen testen (Razer exactMat, Tisch und andere)

Einen ausführlichen Bericht mit vielen Fotos würde ich selbstverständlich am Ende der Testphase explizit für PCGH zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## lennart.b (21. März 2009)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich zum Lesertest der Microsoft Sidewinder X8 bewerben.

Ich bin 20 Jahre alt, im Moment Azubi KFZ-Mechatroniker NFZ, und bin in der Freizeit schon des öfteren am PC, da surfe ich in den tiefen des Internets, spiele verschiedene Spiele, im Moment Flight Simulator X, Assassins Creed, Americas Army, u.Ä. Außerdem bastele ich hin und wieder ganz gerne mal mit verschiedenen Grafikprogrammen rum.
Mit Tests habe ich bereits gewisse Erfahrungen gemacht, mit Beta-Tests und Reviews für FS Addons.

Ich bin Rechtshänder, benutze aber die Maus mit Links, warscheinlich, da ich es aus früheren Zeiten gewohnt bin, bei Spielen mit den Pfeiltasten zu steuern, als sich die Maus noch nicht so richtig durchgesetzt hat (Habe mit Rechts auch kein wirkliches Gefühl mit der Maus) . Da ist es immer etwas schwierig eine passende Maus zu finden, die sich gut in der Hand hält, und bei der man auch die seitlichen Tasten noch vernünftig bedienen kann. Ich denke, das könnte beim Test ein interessanter Aspekt werden.

Im Moment benutze ich noch eine ältere Logitech MX310. Nach einer negativen Erfahrung mit einer frühen Funkmaus würde ich gerne die Chance nutzen, diese Technik noch einmal zu testen.
Fotos machen wäre kein Problem, fotografiere gerne, und verfüge auch über eine ausreichende Kamera.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Lennart


----------

